# How do you cement the silver in AR that has gold and silver



## Refiner232121 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a batch that is a like a stock pot 
I don't know if I can call it that

This is left of chemicals from here and there 
My question is this
If I have AR mixed with gold and silver in there plus other precious metals
Hoke talks about the platinum group and gold but how do you separate the silver from gold and the other metals
Hoke doesn't say anything about that.
How do you cement the silver in AR that has gold and silver
Do you use ice or something else


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 10, 2011)

The HCL in your AR should turn the silver to silver chloride. Then you can process it once filtered as described on the forum.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 10, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> The HCL in your AR should turn the silver to silver chloride. Then you can process it once filtered as described on the forum.



Yup. 



Refiner232121
There's a reason why she didn't addressed that.

While cold and dilute and with no oxidizers, your stock pot solution will not hold AgCl in it, it will precipitate it as fine white/gray powder in time.
Even hot, concentrated AR will not dissolve great amounts of silver, only traces and usually the fine silver particles. 

You can not cement something that ain't there..., and don't forget about all of the other metals that are lower on the EMS that will co-cement as well.


----------

